# Extra Small Table



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Has anyone managed to fit an extra small table opposite the standard one in a Kon Tikki or Bessy E700

Just after looking at a van to day we think the big freestanding table will be a chore to put up and two of the smaller tables would be perfect for us.


Richard...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tables*

Hi

Yes, one behind each seat in the last van. They are ideal. you can purchase them for "about" (I can't remember the price) £180 including the brackets etc.

Russell


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks Russell 

Did you find the extra table very usefully and did it get in the way at all. We probally will want to leave both tables up all the time so we dont have to faf about at meal times and it is a handy pace for my bottle of Stella and Gill's glass of the finest French plonk. 

That is something else to way up in the deal for me now. 


BTW. do you ever use the big table? 


Richard...


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

The first thing that we did when we bought our Burstner was to take out the table and put it into the loft. We had bought a 600mm dia Cafe type table on a pedestal for the previous van and this is what we use all the time.
It is large enough to eat from and you can move it around anywhere that you like.
If there is only two of you then it's plenty big enough.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tables*

Hi

I have only one swivel arm coffee table in this motorhome.

I sometimes use the larger table - it depends on what's what.

I have seen a round table (ex Autotrail) on a silver three legged stand and this looked ideal. The silver three legged bit was from Brownhills.

Russell


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

RichardnGill said:


> Thanks Russell
> 
> Did you find the extra table very usefully and did it get in the way at all. We probally will want to leave both tables up all the time so we dont have to faf about at meal times and it is a handy pace for my bottle of Stella and Gill's glass of the finest French plonk.
> 
> ...


Richard, send a pm with your details and I will ask Kath to call you re table options.Peter.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

We had a swivel arm table in our Bolero which (to my mind) wasn't ideally placed. We took the swivel arm off it and fitted a Fiamma "conic" socket to the underside of the table. We already had a leg and a Fiamma tripod so we now have a small easily moved table, which can also double as an outside table when in warmer climes!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Table*



philoaks said:


> We had a swivel arm table in our Bolero which (to my mind) wasn't ideally placed. We took the swivel arm off it and fitted a Fiamma "conic" socket to the underside of the table. We already had a leg and a Fiamma tripod so we now have a small easily moved table, which can also double as an outside table when in warmer climes!


Hi

That sounds like the sort of set uo I described above. do you have a photo of the table?

Russell


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Yep that does sound a good idea

I would love a pic as well


Richard..


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

When I bought my Starblazer I decided that the table with it's folding legs was a real nuisance.

I bought a Fiamma 'conic' socket to fit to the table, a 70cm leg and fitted a Fiamma floor socket. The table now weighs about half as much and I don't keep stubbing my toe on the table legs. It is also much easier and quicker to erect than unfolding those bxxxxy legs.

I already have a shorter leg and 'tripod' so that is used for the table outside. I wouldn't want to use the tripod in the 'van.

Harvey


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks philoaks,

That would be a lot better for us than using the big table.

It would be nice to have a small free standing table like yours and two of the swivel arm coffee tables as there are 4 of use sometimes in or van. Or am I just being greedy?  


I might have to see if I can buy some table tops of suitable sizes, any suggestions? I have already tried O'learys



Richard...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Table*

Thanks for the photo Phil - that is basically the same as the one I have seen previously but made with a circular table top from an Autotrail.

Russell


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

If you search for Cafe tables you will find sites that have round tops and pedestals and you make up your own to suit the vans interior.
The one we have is a formed laminate finish in a browny colour.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tables*

Richard et al

Just a point re the swivel arm coffee tables from Swift. When not in use, you can fold them flat, effectively behind the front seats. The only slight drawback would be if the driver is very long legged and need the driving seat as far back as it can go, it may be necessary to put the table elsewhere.

Re the Bistro/Cafe tables - good idea. I am Googling as we speak.

Russell


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

*bistro table*

Hi,
I saw an Ikea bistro table on Ebay which I thought would be useful for the van, only £10 at the moment and ending in 40 mins.
Unfortunately it is too far away for us to pick up, I think they are about £60 in Ikea.
Item 190272681466

It doesn't fold up but at £10 it's cheap enough to buy for the top and adapt.

Sharon


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Try this link, its a decent size and cheap enough, in fact I think we will go to have a look at our nearest Ikea.

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/00090369


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Richard,

If O'Learys can't help then another one that I've seen at the shows with table tops is Charles and Son, who are based in Poole. Website seems to be down at the moment but is http://www.charlesandson.co.uk/ or failing that their phone number is 01202 733772.

Fiamma legs/tripods and sockets are readily available from caravan shops/online shops (like Agent Fiamma) or even ebay.

Good luck!

Phil


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

RichardnGill said:


> I might have to see if I can buy some table tops of suitable sizes, any suggestions? I have already tried O'learys
> Richard...


We wanted a lift up flap to extend the kitchen work top in the last van we had. We bought a cherry wood cupboard door from B&Q 's sale. It was a perfect match, perfect size and, if I remember, cost about £5. no work was needed other than adding a flange. It's worth a look round both Homebase and B&Q.

I'm interested in this thread too. We like the Swift swivelling table and use it a lot. We also use the big table both inside and out. I'd like to fit another support for the small table behind the driver's seat so that we can use it in either place and this sounds as if we can do that.

G


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for all the surgestions we are currently looking at them.

It is a pity Swift's tables were'nt a bit cheaper, I would buy another swivel table and mabey a smaller big table no problem. But I have been quoted £175 for the Swivel coffee table from a dealer. 

I migh give B&Q a try for. 


Richard...


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We had a small table made up for our previous Nuevo, slightly different as we had a recessed socket fitted in the cab, we also bought a fiamma tripod so it could be used outside. Never used the big table, too big and took up too much space in the wardrobe when stored.

Pete


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Pete.

that table is more or less exactly what we want.

Where did you get the table top from?

Richard...


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

It looks exactly like the table that came with our new Autosleeper Nuevo ES (overcab version).

Well it came with two actually but we want them both :twisted: :lol:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Richard;

Autosleepers made it up for me, it matched the original furniture. The entire job including table and fitting the base was about £120.

I have a similar offcut piece of tabletop in the garage 65cm x 42cm which I got from one of the shows , "I thought it might come in handy one day :lol: ", its only profiled on 3 sides and would need cutting to size and finishing off if you're any good at DIY, Its of no use to me so you're welcome to it if its any good to you.

Pete


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for the offer Pete,

But I really want two matching table tops or even a third.

I will try and explain.

The Van comes with one big useless free standing table and one very useful Swivel coffee table.

I would like a smaller main table (like yours) and 2 swivel coffee tables, I can get an L shaped swivel leg for aprox £70 from Swift to match the existing one. 
So I thought if I could get 2 tops for the coffee tables and a matching top to make a smaller big table. If that makes sense?

I know I seem a bit table obsessed but there are 4 of us in our van. I guess I might have to pay up and get an extra Swift Coffee table for aprox £175 and live without a main table.

Richard...


PS Waggy, love the dog, we have a chock lab as well


----------

